# The new Google Maps



## wdq (May 21, 2013)

So I just got invited to the new Google Maps Preview Beta that was announced at Google I/O recently. 

From my time using it I have to say that it's a whole lot faster than Maps used to be, and I like how the Google Earth features are now built into Google Maps on the web. 

Anyone else have a chance to check out the new version of Google Maps?


----------

